

PrivateCore - duggan
http://privatecore.com/

======
joshbaptiste
Cool concept, an encrypted in memory hypervisor, many relevant buzzwords used
throughout the site. Yet the main questions that will probably be brought up
include, is the source reviewable? at least the encryption portion and
specifics on the encryption itself as today even major companies aren't
trusted much when it comes to encryption.

~~~
sweis
Hi Josh. I'm a PrivateCore co-founder. Our initial customers are primarily
enterprises or service providers, which have varying requirements with respect
to source availability.

Some code will be open sourced, though some parts will remain proprietary. As
for the crypto, we use an existing open source implementation that is widely
used.

